# Auss für den Stevenscup i Hamburg



## edvars (22. Februar 2005)

Habe gerade gelesen das die Stevenscup in Norderstedt nicht mehr stadtfinden will, und das von Hacht keine genemigungen für das Rennen irgenwoh anders kriegt in HH, Sehr trist das die MTB Sport so Schwere bedingugen haben hier in der region.


----------



## edvars (22. Februar 2005)

Das ist einfach nicht zu glauben das in Berlin (Mitteldeutschland cup, Bikers Cup), oder Kopenhagen(Shlush cup, Post cup) fast jeder wochenende eine Kleine MTB rennen stadtfindet, aber hier in Hamburg nur ein par im Jahr.

Können jemanden mit erklären wie so???, fehlende interesse, oder fehlende Geneimigungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo!
Ja zum einen fehlen die Genehmigungen (Beschränkungen der Veranstaltungen selbst auf dem Müllberg   ). Die Genehmigung ist zudem nur schwer zu bekommen (Behörde, Förster, usw.). Dann wollten einzelne Starter auch nocht Startgeld, das kostet    Aber auch die Vereine ziehen nicht an einem Strang. Die Versanstalter haben jahrelang gegeneinander gearbeitet. Jeder war nur auf seinen Vorteil bedacht und am Ende haben alle verloren. Die Situation ist echt beschi***    Na ja, meine Termine liegen sowieso in den Alpen und warum nicht Rennen in DK?

Gruß
Robert

P.S.: Gibt es schon Renntermine im Norden? In der BSN war nix


----------



## Kaiowana (22. Februar 2005)

Moin moin, 
also hier ein paar Info's.
Die Jungs und Mädels aus Buchholz haben vor einiger Zeit angefragt, ob sie wieder ein Rennen in der Stevens-Jeantex-Cup-Serie (wie sie damals noch hieß) machen können. Grundsätzlich wollen die anscheinend wieder etwas machen. Ob nun Stevens da noch mit im Boot ist, weiß ich derzeit nicht - frage aber gerne mal nach.   Ob dort auch ein Rennen ohne Stevens ausgetragen wird kann ich nicht sagen, hoffe aber mal dass auf deren Seite zu gegebener Zeit Info's veröffentlicht werden.

Vom 18.6.-19.6.05 richten wir vom Harvestehuder-RV (Homepage wird bald aktualisiert) ein MTB-Event in Blankenburg (Ostharz) aus.
Am Samstag wird ein CC-Rennen im Rahmen der MTB-Bundesliga  ausgetragen.   
Am Sonntag gibt's dann noch einen Marathon.  Die sehr schöne Strecke steht schon fast komplett fest (bin sie schon gefahren)  . Es handelt sich um eine ca. 35KM-Runde auf der es 700Hm zu überwinden gilt. Welche Strecken angeboten werden, steht noch nicht ganz fest. Gut stehen stehen aber die Chancen für 70KM und 105KM und evtl. noch eine dritte Runde.

Anbei habe ich das Höhenprofil einer Runde für Euch (die letzten ca. 6KM waren einfaches Gedaddel in Blankenburg).

Am gleichen Wochenende plant der Bürgermeister von Blankenburg ein Volksfest, welches in der Vergangheit immer sehr gut besucht worden ist. 
Es wird dort mächtig der Bär los sein. 

Wenn ich Neuigkeiten habe, mache ich mich diesbezüglich wieder bemerkbar.

Ein MTB-Rennen in Norderstedt wird es dieses Jahr leider nicht mehr geben!


----------



## Th.S16 (22. Februar 2005)

Ahoi !

Dass der Stevens-Cup vor dem Aus stand war doch schon lange klar :
Immer weniger Beteiligung und immer mehr Aufwand lohnen die ganze Sache nicht mehr.
Ich kann jetzt die Leute nicht verstehen , die den CC-Rennen Krokodilstränen nachweinen. Wo waren die denn all die Jahre?? Es wurden z.B. in Kiel (Baltic Cup) , Tarp, Büdelsdorf oder Ahrensbök Jedermann- Rennen veranstaltet, nur leider glänzten viele Biker durch Abwesenheit, und nu is halt zuspät...
Hab selbst mal ein Rennen organisiert, und wenn man nach all dem Riesenaufwand nur 25 Starter hat, fühlt man sich einfach nur verarscht.   
Ausserdem geht der Trend weg von diesen Baller-Rennen wo man sich richtig quälen muss, hin zu 2-4 Std CTF´s wo man einfach mehr fürs Startgeld geboten bekommt.


----------



## Catsoft (22. Februar 2005)

Allerdings waren im Winter doch mehr als 25 Starter bei den Crossrennen unterwegs, da lohnt es sich offensichtlich. Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen  Es würden ja schon Traingsrennen reichen, ich brauch das Stevens Team nicht am Start....


----------



## Th.S16 (22. Februar 2005)

Moin, Moin !
Dass sich die Cross-Rennen guter Beteiligung erfreuen, ist nicht verwunderlich, da starten ja auch viele RR-Fahrer. Für die ist das ne gute Art den Winter fit zu überstehen. Aus meinem Verein fahren da auch einige mit, die MTB-Fahrer glänzen auch da mit Abwesenheit.
Für die meisten Biker ist das MTB auch so ein klein wenig Ausdruck von Freiheit und Ungezwungenheit. Mal so nach Feierabend ne Runde drehen wenn man grade Bock drauf hat, aber bitte keine Vereismeierei mit vermeindlichen Pflichten !! Als ob da der Spirit vom Biken drauf geht......
Für mich ist das schon ein kleines Wunder, dass soviele Biker bei den CTF´s mitmachen.


----------



## Tracer (22. Februar 2005)

Hi!



> Aber auch die Vereine ziehen nicht an einem Strang. Die Versanstalter haben jahrelang gegeneinander gearbeitet. Jeder war nur auf seinen Vorteil bedacht und am Ende haben alle verloren.



Es ist traurig aber war!

Z.b. die Stevens-Jeantex-Rennen von dem letzten Jahren! Selbst die Einwohner aus Norderstedt wussten nicht, das ein Rennen auf dem Müllberg statt findete. Ein Paar Wochen vor der Bundesliga finale wurde auf eine Hauptstrasse von Norderstedt  "riesige" Plakate gestellt die du nur beim spazieren gehen lesen konntest, geschweige beim Auto fahren! Es fehlte am Werbung + Atraktievität! Statt so viele Start Klassen an zu bieten hätten man im Rahmen der Veranstaltung ein Mini Dual Slalom Kontest anbieten können, w.z.B. bei dem HEW.. Ein gutter Beispiel sind die Rennen in Bucholz!

Das waren Zeiten wo einmal das Müllberg zur Grundig-Cup gehörte. Damals mußten man bei der Hobby-Klasse 2 Start felder Organieziern wegen der so viele Teilnehmer!

Jetzt hoffe ich auch das andere Vereine die Initiative ergreifen (RSG Nordheide), aber so einfach wird es nicht!

Meine Suche über Renntermine im Norden ist gescheitert! ASlso wenn jemand was hört.....bescheid sagen!
Gruss!
Willy


----------



## edvars (23. Februar 2005)

Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann jetzt die Leute nicht verstehen , die den CC-Rennen Krokodilstränen nachweinen. Wo waren die denn all die Jahre?? Es wurden z.B. in Kiel (Baltic Cup) , Tarp, Büdelsdorf oder Ahrensbök Jedermann- Rennen veranstaltet



Ist aber nicht Hamburg,  ja sicher gibt's Rennen in Blankenburg, Kiel und so wieter, ist aber ist nicht Hamburg. Ein verein die ich kenne relativ gut ist die MTB Verein Berlin, ein fruend von mir ist da mitlied. Die veranstalten zum Beispiel eine kleine rennserie die Bikers cup, mit so ungefär eine rennen pro monat in Grünewald. 

Die absteckung wird am gleichen tag von ein par leute aus verein gemacht, 3 einzahlen, Kleber auf's Gelenker und dann lossfahren.  Einfach und schnell.

Naturlich ist so was wie Stevenscup viel besser organisiert, aber man kann auch mit weniger klarkommen.


----------



## edvars (23. Februar 2005)

Haben jemanden erfahrungen mit RG-UNI- Hamburg gemacht, ich überlege mich zu zeit in diese verein zu eintreten.


----------



## Th.S16 (23. Februar 2005)

Moinsen !
Hallo Edvars !
Und genau da krankt die MTB-Szene: Wenn man nicht mal bereit ist ein paar Kilometer mit dem Auto zu einem Rennen zu fahren, und somit die lokalen Rennen zu unterstützen, dann sind alle Rennen zum Scheitern verurteilt. S-H und HH sind Renndichte-mässig nie vorne mit dabei gewesen, da muss man schon mitnehmen was angeboten wird.
Ausserdem ist Ahrensbök,Kiel oder Büdelsdorf nicht am Ende der Welt.
Sicher hast du mit deinem Einwand recht, man könne so ein Rennen auch einfach gestalten.
Kurs abstecken, max. 2-3 Altersklassen, vieleicht 2 Rennen mit einer Renndauer von 1,5-2,0 Std. und gut is. da hat man dann max.1/2 Tag Arbeit. Auch auf komplizierte Auswertung mit Laptop o.ä. muss auch nicht sein. Preise braucht kein Mensch, Hauptsache die Kosten bleiben klein.
Vieleicht traut sich ja noch mal ein oder mehrere Vereine die sich zu einer kleinen Rennserie zusammenschliessen. 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaiowana (23. Februar 2005)

Moin moin,   


			
				Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass der Stevens-Cup vor dem Aus stand war doch schon lange klar :
> Immer weniger Beteiligung und immer mehr Aufwand lohnen die ganze Sache nicht mehr.
> Ich kann jetzt die Leute nicht verstehen , die den CC-Rennen Krokodilstränen nachweinen. Wo waren die denn all die Jahre?? Es wurden z.B. in Kiel (Baltic Cup) , Tarp, Büdelsdorf oder Ahrensbök Jedermann- Rennen veranstaltet, nur leider glänzten viele Biker durch Abwesenheit, und nu is halt zuspät...
> Hab selbst mal ein Rennen organisiert, und wenn man nach all dem Riesenaufwand nur 25 Starter hat, fühlt man sich einfach nur verarscht.


Ja, da muß ich Dir Recht geben. Genau so und nicht anders sieht es leider aus.


			
				Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass sich die Cross-Rennen guter Beteiligung erfreuen, ist nicht verwunderlich, da starten ja auch viele RR-Fahrer. Für die ist das ne gute Art den Winter fit zu überstehen.


 Mensch, da muß ich Dir schon wieder Recht geben.  


			
				Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die meisten Biker ist das MTB auch so ein klein wenig Ausdruck von Freiheit und Ungezwungenheit. Mal so nach Feierabend ne Runde drehen wenn man grade Bock drauf hat, aber bitte keine Vereismeierei mit vermeindlichen Pflichten !! Als ob da der Spirit vom Biken drauf geht......


 Stimmt. Fragt man mal Biker und RR-Radler sind unproportional mehr RR-Radler im Verein als Biker.


			
				Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> Z.b. die Stevens-Jeantex-Rennen von dem letzten Jahren! Selbst die Einwohner aus Norderstedt wussten nicht, das ein Rennen auf dem Müllberg statt findete. Ein Paar Wochen vor der Bundesliga finale wurde auf eine Hauptstrasse von Norderstedt "riesige" Plakate gestellt die du nur beim spazieren gehen lesen konntest, geschweige beim Auto fahren! Es fehlte am Werbung + Atraktievität! Statt so viele Start Klassen an zu bieten hätten man im Rahmen der Veranstaltung ein Mini Dual Slalom Kontest anbieten können, w.z.B. bei dem HEW..


 Also die Werbung zu den Stevens-Jeantex-Cups waren im Vorfeld leider nicht optimal. Das müssen wir uns schon auf die Fahne schreiben - das hätte man bestimmt besser machen können. Aus Fehlern lernen wir. Zum Crossrennen (in Horn) hatten wir neben TV und Radio (auch im Vorfeld) auch verschieden Zeitungen (Abendblatt, Bild usw).
Zum MTB-Event in Blankenburg werden wir die Werbetrommel mächtig rühren.   Die Plakate die Du angesprochen hast, waren so "riesig", wie halt normale Werbeplakate die an Bäumen z.B. fest gemacht werden sind. Also weder größer noch kleiner.
Wenn beim Stevens-Rennen nicht so viele Startklassen ausgeschrieben wären, dann wären auch logischerweise noch weniger Starter am Start. Ein zusätzlicher Wettbewerb (z.B. Dual-Slalom) wäre noch eine Idee, über die man nachdenken könnte.  


			
				ecvars schrieb:
			
		

> Ist aber nicht Hamburg, ja sicher gibt's Rennen in Blankenburg, Kiel und so wieter, ist aber ist nicht Hamburg. Ein verein die ich kenne relativ gut ist die MTB Verein Berlin, ein fruend von mir ist da mitlied. Die veranstalten zum Beispiel eine kleine rennserie die Bikers cup, mit so ungefär eine rennen pro monat in Grünewald.
> Die absteckung wird am gleichen tag von ein par leute aus verein gemacht, 3 einzahlen, Kleber auf's Gelenker und dann lossfahren. Einfach und schnell.
> Naturlich ist so was wie Stevenscup viel besser organisiert, aber man kann auch mit weniger klarkommen.


Das klingt alles so schön einfach - ist es aber leider nicht.  
Zuerst einmal benötigst Du von den Behörden eine Genehmigung. Du mußt Dir also erst einmal paar Locations für ein Rennen aussuchen. Hast Du diese gefunden, rennst Du zu dem jeweils zuständigem Bezirksamt (und davon gibt schon paar). Das Bezirksamt erteilt oder verweigert dann die Genehmigung. Als wir das Crossrennen in Horn gemacht haben, gab es in ganz Hamburg nur ein *(!)* Bezirksamt in dessen Bezirk (nämlich in Horn) wir ein Rennen veranstalten dürfen. Alle anderen haben im Vorfeld gesagt, dass wir nicht einmal einen Antrag stellen bräuchten. Das zum Thema *Hamburg - die Sportstadt*.   
Jetzt bist Du schon einen Schritt weiter. Du hast eine Location und eine Genehimgung (die übrigens auch bezahlt werden muß). Nun muß also "nur" noch das "drumherum" passen. Soll heißen, dass die Leute irgendwo mit Ihren Auto parken müssen. Vielleicht übernachtet sogar noch der ein oder andere Starter in der Nähe. Also muß für Parkplatz und evtl. Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in der Nähe gesorgt werden. Das ist aber noch nicht weiter dramatisch, muß aber dennoch bedacht werden. 
Hat eigentlich schon jemand mal an einem Rennen teilgenommen und danach nicht die Möglichkeit gehabt sein Rad zu säubern? Ich ja. Ist ganz schön ätzend mit einem versifften Rad im Auto (und das sage ich als Galaxy-Fahrer).
Somit wird Wasser benötigt. Außerdem ist es klasse, wenn der Sprecher ein Mikro hat und sich somit seine Stimme nicht ganz kaputt macht. Also wird auch noch Strom benötigt. In Norderstedt z.B. ist das ein Problem. Es gibt dort kein Stromanschluß. Also muß nun der THW oder ähnliches her. Die haben aber auch nicht immer Zeit und Lust sich ein Wochenende oder auch nur einen Tag am Müllberg zu vertreiben. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn man das schon paar Jahre gemacht hat. Ach ja, ich muß nicht erwähnen, dass der THW auch etwas Geld (wenn auch "nur" ein Spende) dafür sehen möchte, oder? Das Geld muß also über das Startgeld wieder rein geholt werden. Ansonsten macht der Verein Minus. Das kann man mal machen, aber logischerweise nicht auf Dauer. Sprich, es müssen auch paar Starter am Rennen teilnehmen - und die kommen leider immer weniger.......
Übrigens haben wir in der Vergangheit auch immer wieder gehört, dass das Rennen am Müllberg zu hart (also von der Strecke) ist. Aus diesem Grund haben wir 2004 die Strecke immer mal wieder etwas anders präpariert.
Übrigens, man benötigt knapp 2 Tage um die Strecke auf dem Müllberg zu präparieren. 

Ich hoffe, Euch einen klitzkleinen Einblich in die Planung und deren Probleme ermöglicht zu haben, wobei ich noch einmal anmerken möchte, dass sich meine Ausführungen "nur" auf kleine Rennen (kein Bundesliga) beziehen.
Plant man ein größeres Rennen (Bundeslige-Finale) muß das zwar auch alles bedacht werden, aber es ist alles noch umfangreicher und teurer.
Ich habe also Stellplätze für die Teamwagen, Dopingkontrollen, Konferenzräume (ist vorgeschrieben) für BDR und UCI-Vertreter, BRD-Gebühr, Wurstbude? usw. (da fällt mir noch einiges ein) vernachläsigt.

*Ganz wichtig: Ich möchte hier keinem auf den Schlips treten - das ist nicht mein Ziel. Ziel dieses Postings ist es Euch einen kleinen Einblich zu verschaffen!*


----------



## Kaiowana (23. Februar 2005)

Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen !
> Hallo Edvars !
> Und genau da krankt die MTB-Szene: Wenn man nicht mal bereit ist ein paar Kilometer mit dem Auto zu einem Rennen zu fahren, und somit die lokalen Rennen zu unterstützen, dann sind alle Rennen zum Scheitern verurteilt. S-H und HH sind Renndichte-mässig nie vorne mit dabei gewesen, da muss man schon mitnehmen was angeboten wird.
> Ausserdem ist Ahrensbök,Kiel oder Büdelsdorf nicht am Ende der Welt.
> Gruss


Genau so isses.


----------



## edvars (23. Februar 2005)

Erstmal danke Kai, das du zeit genommen haben für eine so sachlische und länge erklärung 

 

Ich denke mir auch nicht das es  einfach ist eine gut organisierte rennen zu machen.  Aber mann kann sich einigen hier im forum übers winterpokal, was ich persöhnlich für total albern hält, dann konte man vieleicht auch ein kleine
renserie veranstalten?.



			
				Kaiowana schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bezirksamt erteilt oder verweigert dann die Genehmigung. Als wir das Crossrennen in Horn gemacht haben, gab es in ganz Hamburg nur ein (!) Bezirksamt in dessen Bezirk (nämlich in Horn) wir ein Rennen veranstalten dürfen. Alle anderen haben im Vorfeld gesagt, dass wir nicht einmal einen Antrag stellen bräuchten. Das zum Thema Hamburg - die Sportstadt.



Dann muss man das senat Schreiben, unterschrifte sammeln hier in forum und
dann mit einem Breif sich zu die Politikern wenden, jeder weiss wie undemokratisch (beamter)Amter ist. Warum werden Z.bsp Bike parks gabaut, um so verhindern das die Jungs, selber trails Baut irgendwo im Wald.

Dazu Vileicht noch ein par illegale cc rennen veranstalten?? , ich meine so wie ich das oben beschriben haben, ganz einfach, braucht nur aufklebern und ein Rolle Abspeerband. und ein par Nette Freundinnen die die Runden zählt.

Finde ich selber ist eine Total Geniale Plan


----------



## edvars (23. Februar 2005)

Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen !
> Hallo Edvars !
> Und genau da krankt die MTB-Szene: Wenn man nicht mal bereit ist ein paar Kilometer mit dem Auto zu einem Rennen zu fahren, und somit die lokalen Rennen zu unterstützen, dann sind alle Rennen zum Scheitern verurteilt. S-H und HH sind Renndichte-mässig nie vorne mit dabei gewesen, da muss man schon mitnehmen was angeboten wird.
> Ausserdem ist Ahrensbök,Kiel oder Büdelsdorf nicht am Ende der Welt.
> ...




Da gibt's auch leute die ohne Auto leben, viele jugenliche und Arbeitslose zum beischpiel. oder einfach leute wie ich.


----------



## Catsoft (23. Februar 2005)

edvars schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu Vileicht noch ein par illegale cc rennen veranstalten?? , ich meine so wie ich das oben beschriben haben, ganz einfach, braucht nur aufklebern und ein Rolle Abspeerband. und ein par Nette Freundinnen die die Runden zählt.
> 
> Finde ich selber ist eine Total Geniale Plan



Hallo Morten!
Der Plan ist so genial, dass am Ende die örtlichen Vereine den Ärger bekommen. Das ist leider so: Es heizen ein paar Irre durch den Wald, die Spaziergänger beschweren sich bei den B****  und die rufen beim Vorsitzenden des örtlichen Vereins an.

Die Ausführungen von Kai gehen auch schon auf das Hauptproblem ein: Die Genehmigung. Ist extrem schwer zu bekommen, teuer (ich sage nur Parkplatzmiete!) und mit vielen Auflagen verbunden. 

Ich finde aber auch, dass die Veranstalter nicht so groß denken sollten. Einfach ein Rennen, laß die Klassen zusammen starten und mach eine getrennte Auswertung. Ok, Richtlinien des BDR gibts ja auch noch. Bürokratieabbau  

Jedenfalls ist HH am Arsc* was Rennen angeht. Und NRW ist für mich als Senior keine wirkliche Alternative mehr


----------



## Kaiowana (23. Februar 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Morten!
> Der Plan ist so genial, dass am Ende die örtlichen Vereine den Ärger bekommen. Das ist leider so: Es heizen ein paar Irre durch den Wald, die Spaziergänger beschweren sich bei den B****  und die rufen beim Vorsitzenden des örtlichen Vereins an.


So isses leider.   


			
				Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls ist HH am Arsc* was Rennen angeht. Und NRW ist für mich als Senior keine wirkliche Alternative mehr


So isses leider schon wieder. Die Stadt Hamburg hat noch viel zu lernen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (23. Februar 2005)

Ahoi vom Promenadendeck!

O.K, jetzt mal ein ganz verwegener Plan: Was wäre denn wenn sich ein paar Vereine zusammenschliessen und eine kleine, unkomplizierte, Rennserie auf die Beine stellen. Hat sowas überhaupt noch Zukunft?
Warum nicht so etwas wie die CTF-Serie im Winter auch in den Sommer mit rübernehmen ? Gute Ansätze neben dem Stevens-Cup gabs ja schon mal....

Gruss


----------



## marewo (24. Februar 2005)

Moin,
das meiste wurde ja schon gesagt, wo die Probleme liegen, aus meiner Sicht noch einmal zusammengefasst
1. Es findet sich niemand, der ein Rennen organisieren will
2. Schwierigkeiten bei der Genehmigung
3. Teilnehmerzahl 

Als Alternative bietet sich tatsächlich eine CTF an, habe bisher 3 mitgemacht, und die haben mir mehr Spass gemacht, als MTB Rennen. 
Ihr, die ihr euch ja so häufig in den Harburger Bergen tummelt, könnt ja hier mal eine CTF veranstalten. Treffpunkt:Kärtner Hütte, alles da, was ihr braucht.
 Also Freiwillige vor!

Gruß
Marewo


----------



## ihadub (24. Februar 2005)

Auch ich finde es sehr schade, dass es keine Rennen mehr in HH gibt. Aber man muss auch mal den Stevenscup Organisatoren einen Vorwurf machen, den die haben dem Großteil der Hobby biker nie wirklich ernst genommen. 
Da war zum einen die Hobby Klasse als Anfänger zu bezeichnen. Obwohl da alles andere als Anfänger mitfahren.
Zum anderen war es total Asche, dass das "Hobbyrennen" nach dem Amateurrennen gestartet wurde. Man war nur nebensächlich. Ich kann mich an einige Rennen erinnern wo schon während des Rennens das Absperrband entfernt wurde und auch im Zielbereich nur noch das nötigste da war. Dadurch waren auch kaum noch Zuschauer da, weil die den Höhepunkt(Amateurrennen) ja schon gesehen haben. 
Und Ende der 90er war meiner Ansicht nach das Hobbyrennen der über 18j das mit dem größten Teilnehmerfeld. Demnach also auch das Rennen welches die meiste Kohle gebracht hat.

So das musste ich mal los werden
gruß ingo


----------



## edvars (25. Februar 2005)

ihadub schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ich finde es sehr schade, dass es keine Rennen mehr in HH gibt. Aber man muss auch mal den Stevenscup Organisatoren einen Vorwurf machen, den die haben dem Großteil der Hobby biker nie wirklich ernst genommen.
> Da war zum einen die Hobby Klasse als Anfänger zu bezeichnen. Obwohl da alles andere als Anfänger mitfahren.
> Zum anderen war es total Asche, dass das "Hobbyrennen" nach dem Amateurrennen gestartet wurde. Man war nur nebensächlich. Ich kann mich an einige Rennen erinnern wo schon während des Rennens das Absperrband entfernt wurde und auch im Zielbereich nur noch das nötigste da war. Dadurch waren auch kaum noch Zuschauer da, weil die den Höhepunkt(Amateurrennen) ja schon gesehen haben.
> Und Ende der 90er war meiner Ansicht nach das Hobbyrennen der über 18j das mit dem größten Teilnehmerfeld. Demnach also auch das Rennen welches die meiste Kohle gebracht hat.
> ...



Ok Ingo ich glaube man kann das  so oder so sehen,

Ich fand zum beischpiel das letztes Stevenscup am Mölberg sehr gut, auch wenn ich das Möhlberg Schei..e finde, weil das kraftfolle grosse fahrer extrem benachteiligen, weil du keine gute strecken hat zum acceleration bevor die kurtze anstiege .

In gegenteil finde ich das die leute sehr net wahren, und am Samstag sind die
Hoppy klasse gestartet vor die Licensfahrer, Lob, tshirts, und medaljen gabs
für alle. 

Wie so oft hier in Leben, formen persöhnlische erlebnisse unsere meinungen,  ich fand Stevenscup net.


----------



## radsport24 (8. März 2005)

ihadub schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ich finde es sehr schade, dass es keine Rennen mehr in HH gibt. Aber man muss auch mal den Stevenscup Organisatoren einen Vorwurf machen, den die haben...



Einen Vorwurf machen, weil sie es gewagt haben in und um Hamburg eine Rennserie zu veranstalten ? Ohne das Engagement dieser Truppe hätte es auch in der Vergangenheit in und um Hamburg kaum Rennen gegeben. Wie wäre es erst mal selbst so ein Rennen / eine Rennserie zu organisieren bevor man mal wieder über alles und jeden meckert ???


----------



## Kaiowana (8. März 2005)

Moin moin,
leider habe ich keinen Termin genannt bekommen. Aber es wird ein CC-Rennen in Buchholz geben.


----------



## Holiday (8. März 2005)

Kaiowana schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> leider habe ich keinen Termin genannt bekommen. Aber es wird ein CC-Rennen in Buchholz geben.



Welches Buchholz meinst du ? 
ciao
holiday


----------



## Th.S16 (8. März 2005)

Hallo Radsport24 !!
Natürlich hat die Fa. Stevens viel für den MTB-Sport gemacht.
Das will auch keiner bestreiten. Doch leider trägt Stevens (oder von Hacht)
auch eine Mitschuld am Scheitern dieser Rennserie.
Viele Vereine konnten es sich einfach finanziell nicht mehr leisten, so ein Rennen auszutragen. 
Ich kann mich noch an Rennen in Kiel,Tarp, Neumünster oder Malente erinnern.
Und die Vereine haben die Rennen sicherlich nicht freiwillig aufgegeben.
Ein wesentlicher Grund für das sterben des Stevenscup ist jedoch die Tatsache, dass der gemeine Hobbyfahrer nur noch dazu gut war ordentlich Kohle für den Start hinzulegen, um dann für 45 min im Kreis zu fahren.
Man kann so ein Rennen auch anders gestalten.

Gruss


----------



## Catsoft (8. März 2005)

Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Radsport24 !!
> Natürlich hat die Fa. Stevens viel für den MTB-Sport gemacht.
> Das will auch keiner bestreiten. Doch leider trägt Stevens (oder von Hacht)
> auch eine Mitschuld am Scheitern dieser Rennserie.
> ...



Mal abgesehen vom Startgeld welches das Stevens-Team verlangt hat 

Und das Rennen haben die dann unter sich ausgemacht...


----------



## Bege (9. März 2005)

Ich verfolge grad eure Diskussion mit sehr Interesse und wollte nun auch mal was zum Thema sagen. Ich finde es müßig, jetzt im Nachhinein über Fehler und Schuldige zu sprechen. Ich glaube vielmehr, dass durchaus alle Beteiligten ihren Teil zum Scheitern beigetragen haben. Von Stevens, die einen Großteil der Arbeit und des finanziellen Risikos auf die Vereine abgewälzt haben, über die Behörden, die in Harburg an der Kuhtrift mittlerweile nur noch 1 Rennen pro Jahr genehmigen (und das ist dann das Weihnachtscrossrennen), bis hin zu den MTB-Fahrern, die sich nicht in Vereinen organisieren und sich wundern, dass die Rennradfahrer in den Vereinen keine Lust haben, MTB-Rennen zu organisieren.
Vielleicht sollten besonders wir MTB-Fahrer selbst mal einen Blick auf die Rennradszene werfen, denn die macht es genau richtig. Man kann in Norddeutschland fast jedes WE Straßenrennen fahren, z. T. sogar gleich 2 pro WE. Das ganze bei einer Beteiligung von insgesamt bis zu 250 Startern, zu einem Startgeld von durchschnittlich 8,- pro Rennen und zusätzlich noch mit erheblich mehr Preisgeld, obwohl die Veranstaltungskosten für ein Straßenrennen erheblich höher sind, als bei MTB-Rennen (das Absperren eines ca. 2 Km langen Rundkurses kann leicht mal 4000,- kosten).
Das ganze funktioniert genau deshalb so gut, weil Rennradfahrer in Vereinen organisiert sind. Und genau so findet man genügend ehrenamtliche Helfer, die sich um die Organisation, Sponsorensuche etc. kümmern.
Ich will nicht einmal behaupten, dass in Vereinen alles toll ist. Ganz im Gegenteil, mich hat es in der Vergangenheit viel Nerven und Mühen gekostet. Aber wenn ich selbst Spaß an meinem Sport haben und Rennen fahren will, dann ist genau dies mein Beitrag dazu, denn ein Rennen zu organisieren ist saumäßig viel Arbeit. Vielleicht sollte jeder MTB-Fahrer, der gern Rennen fährt und nicht Mitglied in einem Verein ist, mal genau hierüber nachdenken. Ein schönes Beispiel wäre hier übrigens tatsächlich die RSG Nordheide, die überwiegend aus MTB-Fahrern besteht. Es ist sicherlich kein Zufall, dass ausgerechnet die es schaffen, MTB-Rennen zu organisieren, Jugendliche für diesen Sport zu begeistern und dabei auch noch das eine oder andere Talent entdecken (siehe Florian Schröder).

Gruß,

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marewo (9. März 2005)

Moin Jan,
genau so siehts aus  

Gruß
Marewo


----------



## entry (28. März 2005)

Ich will wieder das Rennen in Einhaus am Ratzeburger See! Das war doch mal richtig cool, ist zumindest bei allen Fahrern gut angekommen. Und ausserdem spielt der Förster da echt locker mit. Desweiteren gibt es dort bereits Parkmöglichkeiten und sanitäre Anlagen!
Norderstedt ist zwar eine tolle Strecke, aber nach 6 Jahren Rennen fahren fange ich langsam an den Ästen, Bäumen und Steinen dort Namen zu geben.
Neue Strecken müssten her!
Als mein Vater und ich uns damals um das Rennen in Einhaus gekümmert haben, wurden wir auch im ersten Jahr von meinem Verein im Stich gelassen. Aber im Jahr danach hat alles super geklappt und sogar komplett ohne Vereinsunterstützung. Lediglich mein Vater, Herr von Hacht und ich haben das Rennen organisiert. Und das lief auch super. Man braucht also gar keinen Verein.
Ausserdem macht es mit Sicherheit wenig Sinn MTB-Vereine in unseren Breitengraden zu gründen. In Lübeck haben wir vielleicht 10 aktive MTBer. Wenn es hoch kommt.


----------



## Tracer (28. März 2005)

Für die die es interessiert!
Laut Küchen geruchte 15.05 Steven Cup Bucholz. Wird hoch wahrscheinlich das einzige Rennen hier im Norden sein!
Hinter diesem Renn-Veranstaltung steckt das RSC Nordheide. Die wissen wie man ein gutes Rennen veranstalten kann!
Das Rennen in Einhaus am Ratzeburger See war vor 2 Jahre richtig klasse, mir gings während das Rennen richtig dreckig, deswegen kann ich mich noch gut daran erinnern!
Gruss
Willy


----------



## entry (29. März 2005)

Die Strecke in Bucholz ist super! Ein Lob auf den RSC Nordheide, wenn die Jungs in gelb nicht auch immer so verdammt schnell wären!


----------



## Holiday (29. März 2005)

entry schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem macht es mit Sicherheit wenig Sinn MTB-Vereine in unseren Breitengraden zu gründen. In Lübeck haben wir vielleicht 10 aktive MTBer. Wenn es hoch kommt.


Und ich gehöre dazu   
Hast schon recht, so viele Mountainbiker gibt es hier oben leider nicht  Der einzige Verein den ich kenne ist der Radsport Team Lübeck, wo meines Wissens überwiegend Rennradfahrer vertreten sind.



			
				entry schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strecke in Bucholz ist super! Ein Lob auf den RSC Nordheide, wenn die Jungs in gelb nicht auch immer so verdammt schnell wären!



Der Ratzeburger See gehört zum Mtb Paradies hier oben... fahre die Strecke relativ oft und muss sagen TOP   ....fährt man ein Stück weiter (Möln) wird es immer besser, kann ich nur empfehlen!

@entry, du warst nicht zufällig ööhmm am Karfreitag in der Gegend?

Haltet mich bitte auf dem laufenden falls irgendwelche Rennereignisse vorliegen 

ciao
Holiday


----------



## entry (29. März 2005)

> @entry, du warst nicht zufällig ööhmm am Karfreitag in der Gegend?



Jo waren wir, ein Kumpel und ich.
Ihr seid nicht zufällig die beiden Biker mit einem U.S. Postal und einem Specialized Trikot gewesen? OHNE HELME!


----------



## Holiday (29. März 2005)

entry schrieb:
			
		

> Jo waren wir, ein Kumpel und ich.
> Ihr seid nicht zufällig die beiden Biker mit einem U.S. Postal und einem Specialized Trikot gewesen? OHNE HELME!


Ohne Helm  ? bin doch nicht Lebensmüde!
Nein, wir standen gerade an einer Eisdiele als (Ihr?) uns zwei entgegen brausten. Der eine hatte Trek Klamotten und natürlich passend das bike dazu..
Ihr seit aus Richtung Kalkhütte gekommen!
Wie lang gehen eigentlich eure Touren ?
ciao
markus


----------



## entry (29. März 2005)

Jo das waren wir wohl. Freitag sind wir erst um dem RZ See, dann nach Mölln. Dann habe ich Phil nach Hause gebracht, meine Flasche voll gemacht und bin nochmal durchs Gelände nach Travemünde und zurück.
So in dem Dreh sind die Touren immer, will dieses Jahr bei der TransAlp vorne mitfahren.
Wir können ja mal eine Tour zusammen machen. Ich kann aber erst nächste Woche ab Mittwoch. Bin am WE in Bonn trainieren und danach bei Chemnitz in der Gegend. Am besten alles weitere klären wir per pm oder icq.
Meine ICQ# 220589105


----------

